

Is software testing a viable career to train people with Aspergers? - DanielGeisler

I am providing technical feedback to a woman who wants to start a non-profit company in the North Bay to train people with Aspergers to be software testers. Aspiritech in Chicago seems to be doing well doing this. But a quick check of Google trends indicates half the traffic in software testing as in 2004. Is software testing a viable career path for people?
======
abki
As a developper I don't like to do tests that much. Knowing that someone has
the ability to achieve this is a relief. What I say is that there may be a
need for test developpers. Not every organisation around has the money/time to
have a position dedicated to this. Testing is includes code review & QA which
means some knowledge of the codebase as such I would be glad if I could share
on more subjects than just test code with people that do tests, like
architecture, API design and project knowledge in general and become a
technical referrer just like documentation is, when it exists.

